# Learned my lesson ! Always keep change for a $20 !



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Twice in two days, I had pax who pulled out a $20 and asked if I had change, so they could tip me.... and both times I did not 

Tough to get used to not having any cash on me.... I delivered pizzas for years, and always had anywhere from $40 to $100 on me... sometimes more, until I dropped the surplus at my house.... Not a "problem" I have to deal with anymore


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rookie!

I always keep change for a $20 to start off every shift. If it gets used and I don't have further change, I'll stop by a gas station and pickup a quick drink to break the $20.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Rookie!
> 
> I always keep change for a $20 to start off every shift. If it gets used and I don't have further change, I'll stop by a gas station and pickup a quick drink to break the $20.


I have $15 change at all times, even if there is more in my pocket. If they are asking for change they are tipping so I might as well increase the change it is $5.


----------

